
We already have error monitoring tools, do we still need log analysis tools? - melisgunay
We already have error monitoring tools, do we still need log analysis tools?
======
sprager
One definitely doesn’t replace the other. We use Loggly for log analysis as
well as our error monitoring tools and it definitely adds distinct value. The
traceability and reusability are great, and it lowers overhead as well.

[https://www.loggly.com/blog/does-error-monitoring-spell-
the-...](https://www.loggly.com/blog/does-error-monitoring-spell-the-end-of-
logs/)

